# No bfp until days after missed af anyone?



## daniellex27

just curious.. if my af doesnt show today it will offically be late.. and i've only gotten BFNs so far.. i swore today on my clearblue plus i saw a tinyyyy bit of SOMETHING.. but not sure.. blue dyes are hard to read..

can anyone shed some light with your experiences?


----------



## future hopes

very comon hun not to get a clear BFP untill after af due. i got a very very very faint BFP on the day my af was due but i know people who dont get nothing till after they r late. good luck:kiss:


----------



## karolynca

Are you charting? do you know for sure when you ovulated?. That's why many sites recommend to wait for 18 Days past ovulation (between 4-3 days after your AF is due) to test. Also there are some tests more sensible than others...I find the cheapie ones with pink dye tend to be more sensitive (at least here where I live)


----------



## Cetarari

I got a :bfp: with Frer (faint but it was there) the day of my missed period, however, I didn't get a :bfp: with Clear Blue regular (the one with the cross) or the Clear Blue Digi until 3 days late (I am certain of my O date). Late implantation or late ovulation can screw with your dates, plus some tests are a lot more sensitive than others. If you're still not getting a :bfp: or :witch: after a week or so go and get a blood test, my MIL never had a positive test with my husband (but did with his younger sister) and he's definitely here... it's rare, but it does happen.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I would recommend doing a pink dye test as it seems a lot of people who are using blue dye tests seem to have problems with them when testing early because they're not as sensitive.

I personally used Wondfo test strips. 2 days before AF I had a BFN so I assumed AF was on her way. After 3 days of nothing I tested and there was a very strong positive on the test strip, no squinting required (see avatar) within 2 minutes.


----------



## ermm23a

I didn't get a BFP until I was over a week late. I have crazy cycles though....


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

That's how mine worked, got a BFN two days before AF due, then 1 day late got a BFP :)


----------



## pbl_ge

According to FF, 40% don't get a BFP until after AF is due:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html


----------



## Laurhilou

I was 11 days late until i got my bfp. and I used a pink dye frer 4 times before i got a bfp!xxx


----------



## xxVickyxx

With my first baby I got a bfn 2 days AFTER af was due and got a very very faint bfp on ic 5 days after so dipped a clear blue digital in same urine and got my clear pregnant 1-2 weeks. With this pregnancy the exact same happened and I was between 5 and 8 days late before I got a positive. I used a hospital test and was convinced it had a faint line so shot out and got cb digital and it was pregnant 1-2 again! Been testing every day since and it's only now am getting really clear bfp's. Should b 7 weeks on Friday but I know I will b put back a week at my scan like last time xx


----------



## daniellex27

Thanks ladies! That has really cheered me up hearing all of your stories  

I am CONVINCED that i am pregnant.. just cant get it to show up yet..
Hopefully soon + ! 

I'm going on cycle day 36... my cycles havent been this long in a whileee..


----------



## lily28

Hey hun, I wanted to post yesterday as well, but I got distracted while writing my answer. I tested on the day I was expecting my period and I got a faint positive
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1127363-cd-28-10-dpo-faint-positive.html

Then I kept testing everyday, for a few days I was only getting faint lines maybe because it was so hot and I was drinking a lot of water, I don't think I ever got any concentrated urine to tests properly. 

Now (24DPO) I get super loud positives as I keep testing almost daily, and I get them no matter the hour or the concentration of the urine. 
The more you wait the louder the positives. Don't worry and keep testing!


----------



## Sally_D

I too tested today morning (already 4-5 days past AF) and my cycles are not very erratic but only got a very faint second line. Is it possible to get a faint second line when testing after AF due date?? I am really confused!


----------



## lily28

^ In a word? Yes it is possible. You probably got your bfp, keep testing the next days and see if it gets darker :) Best of luck!


----------



## Weesa

Hi Hun, this is my first pregnancy. I was tracking everything and knew 100% when I ovulated and I decided to test when I was 3 days late for my period and the second line came up straight away. Don't be dishesrtened just yet love,it could bea bit too early for the test to pick up the hormone. Everyone is different so just give it another day or two and test again :) xx


----------



## Sally_D

Thank you for the comforting n motivating words ladies  I test again in 2-3 days! Good luck to you all


----------



## future hopes

good luck with the testing hunny. fixed for u:hugs:


----------



## daniellex27

(Thankfully) i'm out of tests so i'm not pressured to test any earlier.. lol. 
I plan on buying FRERs friday after work if af hasn't shown by then.. (about 4-5 days late) then test saterday morning. 

Praying this is it! 
Doesn't feel like af is coming at all.

Like i said, i am convinced!




..just hope i don't jinx myself.


----------



## daniellex27

Question!
Thursday and friday of last week i saw bits of "ewcm".. Though i know that wasn't my ovulation so close to my AF due date.. Could that possibly have been implantation..? I know, normally when you think of implantation it's blood, but still thought i'd ask.. because if that was implantation, the days i tested WOULD be too early... hm..

..thoughts?


----------



## Sally_D

No idea sweety..did you test again already?? I am waiting till tomorrow morning..hopefully this time i'll get the second line dark n clear. Fingers crossed


----------



## Sally_D

Thanks hunnz!


----------



## foxiechick1

Hi just wanted to wish you luck,

Also with the EWCM I got it in this pregnancy after I ovulated. I know 100 when I ovulated and FF confirmed this but when I tried to put in EWCM on my chart it caused it to go weird as it couldn't understand why I was still getting it, I know now it was because I am pregnant and things were happening!! lol Good luck lt us know how it goes x


----------



## Lilllian

foxiechick1 said:


> Hi just wanted to wish you luck,
> 
> Also with the EWCM I got it in this pregnancy after I ovulated. I know 100 when I ovulated and FF confirmed this but when I tried to put in EWCM on my chart it caused it to go weird as it couldn't understand why I was still getting it, I know now it was because I am pregnant and things were happening!! lol Good luck lt us know how it goes x

I read that the reason you may get EWCM after you have ovulated is because you have ovulated twice - as in released two eggs. Do you know you are def having only one baby? maybe there are two? :)


----------



## Agiboma

Goodluck hun


----------



## foxiechick1

Lilllian said:


> foxiechick1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi just wanted to wish you luck,
> 
> Also with the EWCM I got it in this pregnancy after I ovulated. I know 100 when I ovulated and FF confirmed this but when I tried to put in EWCM on my chart it caused it to go weird as it couldn't understand why I was still getting it, I know now it was because I am pregnant and things were happening!! lol Good luck lt us know how it goes x
> 
> I read that the reason you may get EWCM after you have ovulated is because you have ovulated twice - as in released two eggs. Do you know you are def having only one baby? maybe there are two? :)Click to expand...

Aaaah please be joking.....everyone keeps joking with me that I am having twins as I am showing already and my son keeps telling me there is two in there, which freaks me out as he knew I was pregnant before I did!!!! Will find out next Thursday at my scan!!! x


----------



## babyfromgod

daniellex27 said:


> Question!
> Thursday and friday of last week i saw bits of "ewcm".. Though i know that wasn't my ovulation so close to my AF due date.. Could that possibly have been implantation..? I know, normally when you think of implantation it's blood, but still thought i'd ask.. because if that was implantation, the days i tested WOULD be too early... hm..
> 
> ..thoughts?

I've had EWCM yesterday too and i feel really pregnant so could be implantation. I got EWCM when ds1 implanted too


----------



## loulouamy

I didnt get a BFP untill a full week after missed AF


----------



## EvieVonKittie

I am 13 days late, yesterday the clear blue digital said it was negative, but when I cracked it opened it showed a faint line and a lot of dye left on the strip but it was a def BFP! I'm 6 weeks and 3 days. I had spotting today and light bleeding yesterday. Today I'm feeling a lot of dull cramps. This is my first so I'm guessing this is normal?


----------



## Sally_D

Ladies, tested again today and got the second (dark) line :-D Thank you all for your support!!!
Though m more scared now than excited.My last two PGs ended in a MC. Hoping and praying everything goes well this time, cannot help but worry though.


----------



## future hopes

Sally_D said:


> Ladies, tested again today and got the second (dark) line :-D Thank you all for your support!!!
> Though m more scared now than excited.My last two PGs ended in a MC. Hoping and praying everything goes well this time, cannot help but worry though.

congrats hunny. and im sorry for ure losses. ive had 3 m/c in the past so i know how u feel, but im sure all will b fine this time. wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months:kiss:


----------



## future hopes

EvieVonKittie said:


> I am 13 days late, yesterday the clear blue digital said it was negative, but when I cracked it opened it showed a faint line and a lot of dye left on the strip but it was a def BFP! I'm 6 weeks and 3 days. I had spotting today and light bleeding yesterday. Today I'm feeling a lot of dull cramps. This is my first so I'm guessing this is normal?

hay hunny maybe u shud go c ure dr and tell him how late u r but ure getting negative tests, someone else had a simular story to u, she was getting BFNs so she went to c her dr and he did bloodwork, turned out she was pregnant. 

id go and c ure dr hun. good luck:hugs:


----------



## Mandie

my friend just found out she is pregnant. she tested several times but didnt get a bfp till 2 days after expected af.


----------



## sargentgirl

daniellex27 said:


> (Thankfully) i'm out of tests so i'm not pressured to test any earlier.. lol.
> I plan on buying FRERs friday after work if af hasn't shown by then.. (about 4-5 days late) then test saterday morning.
> 
> Praying this is it!
> Doesn't feel like af is coming at all.
> 
> Like i said, i am convinced!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..just hope i don't jinx myself.

So have you tested again??? Im dying to know if your pregnant!! lol Keep us posted hun xx


----------



## Cimorene

The strips inside a clearblue digital measure different hormones than the HCG ones. You should take the tests with the HCG red dye for better results I think. (the blue ones always made me so mad with the random specks of dye in the positive zone!)


----------



## daniellex27

Sorry i haven't posted in this thread in a while ladies!! I am in fact PREGNANT! :happydance:

Top two tests were taken at 4 days late, 
and the bottom one was from 3 days late.

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n559/courtdaniellex3/securedownloadahhh2.jpg

:wohoo:


----------



## sargentgirl

Awwww Congratulations!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months hun xxxx


----------



## Mandie

i am sooo excited for you!!!!! hope to ve seeing the same thing soon. congrats love!!!!!


----------



## future hopes

yipeeeeeeeeeeee:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:congratulations:kiss:


----------



## Sally_D

daniellex27 said:


> Sorry i haven't posted in this thread in a while ladies!! I am in fact PREGNANT! :happydance:
> 
> Top two tests were taken at 4 days late,
> and the bottom one was from 3 days late.
> 
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n559/courtdaniellex3/securedownloadahhh2.jpg
> 
> :wohoo:

Congratulations sweety!! :happydance:


----------



## Chloegirl38

I am 7 days late for AF and I just got a faint BFP! It is definitely possible to get a bfp days after your period is due. This will be my third child, and my other two came up positive really early. Keep the faith and good luck:)


----------



## Butters519

Chloegirl38 said:


> I am 7 days late for AF and I just got a faint BFP! It is definitely possible to get a bfp days after your period is due. This will be my third child, and my other two came up positive really early. Keep the faith and good luck:)

This post is like 8 years old.


----------

